# Going Shopping In Pripyat, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine- Oct 2016



## Landie_Man (Dec 18, 2016)

Going Shopping In Pripyat, (Chernobyl Exclusion Zone), Ukraine- Oct 2016

Apologies for the photos here! These were all shot on an phone as my DSLR had completely succumbed to the damp weather by this point and was acting as a weight in my bag!!

So, our last day in Pripyat, we were dropped off outside the former Hair Salon and Chemists and sent on our way to explore what we wanted for 2 hours. I had my dosimeter on hand as a lot of walking was needed through the woods for the lesser seen things; things which may be overlooked by normal tours because they are small and tucked away, but full of old gems! 

Pripyat was one of the more privileged places in The Soviet Union because of the Power Plant. For example; it was one of the only places you could get Chanel No. 1, and various quality Western Goods, second only to Moscow, Russia.

We know from before that Pripyat was a city of privilege and culture, where pianos were commonplace in many buildings and our first stop was to a Piano shop tucked in the shopping district of Pripyat. Pianos in here as far as the eye can see; but none were in particular great shape after 30 years of being left to the elements. 

Its funny, its hard to picture Pripyat as being anything but a city with lots of buildings among the shrubbery, but these buildings were once on concrete plains with massive roads and wide open spaces. The trees were all saplings 
or young when Pripyat was evacuated. Its interesting to see how nature has taken over.

Behind the Piano Shop was an Electrical Goods Shop which housed many models of appliance which could also be found inside the apartment blocks within The Zone; a good marker of the standardisation within the Soviet Union. Situated behind the white goods shop was a large Meat and Dairy Supermarket with all of its chillers still inside. These would have been emptied in 1987 and the food buried by the Female Liquidators to stop the spread of infectious diseases 
from the perishable goods within.

After doing these shops, it was onto Pripyats Hair Salon and finally the chemists which was in the same building but on the Ground Floor

*Pripyat Piano Shop*

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





#8





*Electronics Shop*

#9





#10





#11





#12





#13





#14






*Meat and Dairy Market*

#15





#16





#17





#18





#19





#20





#21






*Pharmacy (Apotheke)*

#22





#23





#24





#25






*Pripyat Hair Salon*

#26





#27





#28





#29





#30





#31







As always guys, its been a pleasure, thanks for looking; sorry for the iphone pics! DSLR has been replaced, I have gone from Sony to Canon!



Play More Melodies at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157674635479840

Purchase more Twin Tub Washers at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157675713305646

Grab a joint of meat at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157676105120095

Pick up your prescription At: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157676049336235

Get yourself a nice blue rinse at: https://www.flickr.com/photos/landie_man/albums/72157676105842235


----------



## odeon master (Dec 18, 2016)

very interesting to see, wonder why this town is so looted for scrap when its in an exclusion zone? were the gaurds bribed at some time i wonder? you would have thought it would have looked like its just been deserted with nature taking over if its been state gaurded ever since 1986.
thanks for posting


----------



## smiler (Dec 18, 2016)

All reports from here are interesting, you have posted some that are a bit different and I have really enjoyed them, I f I'd known you were in the market for a DSLR I would have flogged you my Canon 450


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 18, 2016)

Not bad photographs and a nice report.


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

Excellent. I would love to visit this place.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 18, 2016)

odeon master said:


> very interesting to see, wonder why this town is so looted for scrap when its in an exclusion zone? were the gaurds bribed at some time i wonder? you would have thought it would have looked like its just been deserted with nature taking over if its been state gaurded ever since 1986.
> thanks for posting



Guards bribed in the zone! Never... 

Really enjoyed your visit and this one is something completely different. Cheers for that buddy.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 18, 2016)

i really enjoyed that Landie man, photos arn't that bad. Its nice to see something a little different or should i just go and have a look for myself, who knows may be next year.


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks everyone! Yes we saw a lot this time for sure! Amazing experience and much reccomended. 

You won't see some of these sites on your run of the mill £300 2-day tour. That's a certainty.


----------

